# A model museum....a suggestion



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Hi all
Is there a model museum in the USA?Being a paraplegic, my health is starting to go downhill, I would love to donate my entire collection to a model Museum,or have someone start one, so when I am gone,other modelers can enjoy these relics from the past, I have no one to pass on these models to,when I am gone they would probadly be trashed.I think a model museum of all types of models would be a good idea.I am not going yet, but its something to think about.Any suggestions.
Randy
Please email me,if someone all ready has a public model museum.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear that.

Let's eat, drink, model, and be happy...

In the meantime, there's a virtual museum: http://www.geocities.com/plmodels/modelfinder.htm


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I have never heard of one, but it would be pretty cool to have model museums all over the country! I was thinking that at least for me, I would have to get somebody designated to sell them off on ebay or something. At least get them out to people who want them.


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Randy, Sorry to hear what your saying, but to answer your question about a model museum check out this web site "www.toys-n-cars.com" the guys name is Dean Milano. He just purchased a place to start a museum maybe you and him can contact each other and try to set something up, you never know.

David


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks Dave, I am fine at present, I am happy,and I have a great hobby,just things get a little worse for me as the years go bye, and I just don't want my kits to be trashed or sold at a yard sale!
Randy
I will check out his site for sure.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Dean Milano works for Revell if I recall corectly. Very nice guy. Was not aware he was starting a museum though.

If he is doing one, I hope it works out.

Also, I believe there is a Model Museum in England.

James


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

James, I checked out his website and he shows and tell about what he has plans for. And if it works out the way he says it should be quite nice.

David

[This message has been edited by david-5877 (edited 02-15-2002).]


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks David. I will check out his web site (I have not been there for quite a while).
Since I don't have anyone to leave my stuff to, maybe it's a good idea for me also.

Although, I do have a friend that is in to modelling. But, I am not sure about him.








He might just sell it all and buy beer.







LOL!

James


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Ranpogger:

Sorry to hear this news.
I too know what it is like to be forced into living with Poor Health.

I think your idea of a museum is a GREAT one.
I'm (very) surprised that there isn't an Aurora museum already.

I'll add that to my "Things to do" list for after I win the Power Ball Lottery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks Trendon and all, I don't not want my kits to go on ebay, I want people to see models of the past just not Aurora's,yes James my friends would just sell them to lined there own pockets.For now I am just looking for possibities.Thanks again all for your suggestions.
Randy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only two I know of are the USS Intrepid museum in NYC - they have some airplane models on display in the carrier showing aviation history; and Olde Rhinebeck Aerodrome in upstate NY, where they display WWI biplane models along with their full size originals and replicas.

Best,
jp


----------



## deanguy (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi-

Yes, it seems a few people have still not heard of our museum yet.

Hard to believe, but if you haven't check it out at:
Toys-n-cars.com

thanks!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Beer!?! :roll: 

....WHERE?!  

OAB :drunk:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

WOW! This is an old thread.

Hey Dean, long time no see. LOL!

You are just the right person to run the museum.

Keep up the great work.

Regards,

James 

P.S. OAB, the "Beer Store" is just across the street from my
house. The funny thing is, since I don't drink (anymore), I have
never been in it. LOL!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Dean, I thought you were losing your lease?

Steve


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

...it's okay....but nothin' special, James.

OAB


----------



## deanguy (Jun 30, 2003)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> Dean, I thought you were losing your lease?
> 
> Steve


Nope, we got a 1 year extension so we're going through next August.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

deanguy said:


> Nope, we got a 1 year extension so we're going through next August.


Excellent! Now to get up there.....

Steve


----------



## deanguy (Jun 30, 2003)

*model kit museum- gone*

Well, don't plan on coming now, cuz we're already out of business.

Toys-n-cars.com

:wave:


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

Here are a couple:
http://imopm.4t.com/index.html
http://www.toymuseum.co.uk/
http://www.patentmodel.org/default.aspx
http://www.brightontoymuseum.co.uk/
http://www.themodelcarmuseum.org/
http://www.toys-n-cars.com/
http://www.guillotine.net/museet/museet2.htm
http://www.sdmodelrailroadm.com/
http://www.bearspage.info/h/tra/ca/bc/va/mo.html
http://www.memlane.com/nonprofit/mhmma/

These run the gaumit from model railroad museums (the Choo Choo barn was ok but the San Diego one was awesome), model ship museums, model car museum (located here in Salt Lake City), some unusual models (not kit built) and one that is all kinds of different kits.

The Verlinden Museum in St. Louis has unfortunately gone out of business (lack of traffic).

Our club president holds the Guinness World Record for number of different aircraft models with currently over 1700 different kits(markings). These are located mostly in one room of his house. Would make a great start for a museum. But have to agree that unless you have financial backing.


----------

